# Other Pets > Dogs >  Lil' Miss Tigerlily. Fawn Merle Chihuahua.

## Charis

My newest furry kid. She was born July 4th 2017 and I picked her out at 12 days old. I wanted to get another puppy while my middle child, Ty Lee, at 4 years old, was still interested in playing. My first Chihuahua was at the time 13 and wouldn't really play with her. Thankfully Lily slotted into the family perfectly. I currently have Isabella, 14 years old and 4 pounds, Ty Lee, 5 years old and 14 pounds and Lily almost a year old and 5 pounds.

Crummy pictures of Lily at 12 days old.







Sitting on dad the day she came home with us.



Day she came home.

----------

C.Marie (06-15-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-15-2018)

----------


## Charis

Lily and Ty Lee playing a few days after she came home.

----------

C.Marie (06-15-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Oh my goodness!! So cute!!

----------


## Charis

About 6 months old in these.







About 8 months.





She and Ty Lee hit it off like I'd hoped.





And everyone quickly taught her where all the heat vents in the house are.

----------

C.Marie (06-15-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

What adorable fur babies, it looks like they get along pretty well too. Thank you so much for sharing.  :Very Happy:

----------

